# 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia



## Jirko

5 eingefleischte norwegenangler > enni aus kvenvær, kebu, otto (reimers), michael (eisele) und der olle jirko erfüllten sich im oktober diesen jahres ihren langgehegten traum und fischten vor der küste von canso, nova scotia – kanada auf den wohl kampfstärksten fisch, dem blauflossenthun... ein traum wurde wahr... *(wir haben massig bildmaterial geschossen und ich habe mühsam versucht, zu filtern... sicherlich werde ich in näxter zeit noch ein paar weitere impressionen einstellen...)*







auf geht´s > den ruf der bluefins folgend...













skipper kevin (neben skipper thomas und dave unser treuer begleiter während der folgenden tage) > anfangs rau und distanziert, zum schluß happy und unser freund... neben seiner deckshand hauwie, den wir alle am meisten in´s herz geschlossen haben – so ein feiner kerl und ein vollblutfischer mit absoluter professionalität...





bis auf den letzten tag, sah´s meist so aus auf´m blauen nass... nen ponyhof iss was anderes... aber die thunfischboote haben diese raue see bestens abwettern können...

























der letzte tag unseres traumhaftes turns... ententeich... blue sky... whalewatching... walrosse... seelöwen... und... spädder mehr...





 traumwetter sonne





 traumwetter sonne mit rolle





 sonne entgegen 1





 sonne entgegen 2





 sonne entgegen 3





auf die 130er STs international von penn wird als „backing“ nen dacronhohlgeflecht aufgespult, welches mittels spleissen mit ca. 100m – 120m 1.6er monofile eine unlösbare verbindung eingeht – per hand auf´m fahrenden kudder, hut ab!









nichts wird dem zufall überlassen – sogar die crimpverbindungen werden geschwärzt, damit diese das sonnenlicht nicht reflektieren und tunas womöglich von einem strike abhalten...





fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

130lbs-rute mit hardplasterohr und bleikopf, welches an den blanc angetapt wird... durch dieses rohr läuft die 1.6er monofile mit angeköderter, lebender makrele... beim strike (köderattacke) zieht der bluefin mit exorbitanter geschwindigkeit davon und strafft irgendwann die monofile mit der konsequenz, dass der thun sich durch den druck des angetapten rohres den haken selber in´s maul treibt (hook up) – und mit einem gigantischen knall die tapelagen sprengt und sofort die mit 20kg-bremsdruck eingestellte 130er ST zum schreien bringt... adrenalin klopft anner schädeldecke und macht aus uns kleine kinder...





frischer köder, jeden morgen aus´m wasser gepflückt...





da werden die hände feucht und die schlagadern werden zur anakonda – tunaechos...





es wird mit 2 techniken gefischt > in der andrift mit einer kitemakrele > kiterute mit drachen wird mit dem wind ausgebracht > an der kiteleine läuft ein schnurclip, in welchem die monofile mit der ködermakrele von der „fightingrute“ läuft... mit dieser ködertechnik und permanentem nachjustieren der kite- und köderrute wird gewährleistet, dass die zähe makrele fortlaufend direkt auf der wasseroberfläche plätschert... der strike wird also visuell wahrgenommen, wenn man(n) die kitemakrele dauernd im auge behält – die attacken sind unglaublich...





gibt´s keine puste, wird hinter dem kite einfach nen heliumballon angeknübbert… die jungs wissen, was zu tun ist…





…in der abdrift wird mit 1 (max. 2) „downbaits“ gefischt > lebende makrele an der 1.6er monofilen mit ca. 10m vor´m köder angeflanschter plasteflasche als auftrieb > hier läuft die makrele unter wasser... wenn man(n) beim kite die attacken sehen kann, gibt´s bei den downruten nur diesen in´s rückenmark gehenden knall, wenn die tapelagen vom plasterohr von der 130lbs-er gerissen werden und die international anfängt zu kreischen... in diesem fall macht sich dann meist leichte panik auf´m kahn breit und ich hätte zu gerne mal mit versteckter kamera dieses treiben auf´m kudder sehen wollen – hehe...

am ersten tag drillten wir noch mit den auf der bootsreeling in der hülse fixierten rutenkombos – enni nach´m hook up





jirko nach nem hook up…





kebu fängt auch schon an zu sabbern…





nach kurzer zeit sehen wir dann meist so aus... otto scheint schon schmerzen zu haben





tja enni, schaixx auf die treckerreifen und schwatten deibels, mhm?…





jetzt brennt´s im arm...





und wohl auch im kopf - hoho...





touch the sun... und mit fightingbelt im fightingchair… besser iss





die sonne streichelt den horizont und der olle jirko bekommt davon nix mit…









diesen fisch habe ich nach knappen 1.5h drill verloren... gefühlte 10m unter´m bootskiel hat „er“ einfach die 1.6er mono gekappt... das sind dann wohl die schattenseiten...









ennis erster und häkchen gemacht – so geil...





und mein schrei wahr wohl noch in canso zu hören...





fast gesavt...





gleich geht´s weider


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

da fallen einem die kauplatten auf die kniescheiben...





...und saven der thunas ist absolute teamarbeit... ein paar impressionen von fast gelandeten bluefins...



































...und unsere träume werden wahr... enni mit 300pfünder am hafen...










und mit nem 425pfünder...





mit diesen fotos haben wir bei den kanadiern für aufsehen gesorgt, im positiven sinne... für unser dafürhalten die wohl schönsten erinnerungen an diesem phänomenalen turn...




















und hängen muss er ja so oder so, anders bekommst du diese spindeln ja nich vom kudder...





keeeeeeeebbbbbbbuuuuuus erfüllung...





550pfünder – holymoly...





mikels erster stolz...










...aber es kam noch digger...


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

hängt ihn höher – hehe...





unser otto, der älteste unserer crew, hat den absoluten vogel abgeschossen... mit nem 350pfünder erfüllte er sich SEINEN traum und setzte sodann einen 497pfünder nach... dieser fisch ist schon ein wahrhaft imposantes kampfpaket und für ein jeden von uns der fang seines lebens... diesem glauben ist uns otto – the drifter – wohl bis zu diesem abend verfallen...





tja, wir schreiben den Donnerstag, 21. oktober anno 2010... kevin & crew (hauwie, mikel, kebu und otto > enni und meine wenigkeit waren bei thomas auf´m anderen kahn) waren nach gelandeten 350pfund (mikel) und 550pfund (kebu) schon auf´m heimweg gen canso... kevin setzte aber noch ne letzte drift an... sein gefühl sagte ihm wohl... strike... hook up... 130er ST an der reeling inner hülse verlor knappe 400m im ersten run... kevin setzte die maschine an und fuhr versetzt zum bluefin und hauwie rödelte wie ein vom teufel besessener die leine auf die spule... kampfpaket auf schlagdistanz... otto ab in den kampfstuhl... kevin und hauwie lösten die kombo von der reelinghülse und steckten sie in die butthülse vom fightingchair... büddeschöööön otto, nun mach mal... otto, einer der liebsten und symphatischsten menschen, die ich persönlich je kennenlernen durfte, hat mit dieser letzten drift, am letzten tag unserer ausfahrten ein monster gesavt, welches uns förmlich die sprache verschlagen hat...




































870pfund... in worten: achthundertundsiebzig pfund am stück... holymoly... dunnerschlach... da bekommst hummeltittchen auf´m arm... einfach unglaublich und ein grandioses finale unseres ohnehin schon phänomenalen turns:





unser gruppenfoto mit diesem giganten reiche ich gerne noch nach...

und hier nen gruppenfoto mit ottos 497er...





und auch bei diesem vorhaben guggten unsere kanadischen freunde sehr ungläubig...





...das ist sie, die blaue flosse, der namensgeber für diesen wundervollen fisch...





feintuning for hunting > die kielflossen sind nur am ansatz mit einem knorpel am knochengerüst fixiert und bewegen sich horizontal für perfekte manöver bei der jagd nach beute...





und noch ein paar impressionen hinterher...

ein geschenk unseres gastgebers > thomas (http://www.tunaxxl.com/) > ein perfekter dienstleister und ein absolut feiner kerl, der sich während unseres aufenthaltes permanent um unser wohlergehen gekümmert hat – absolut grandios und nur zu empfehlen... einfach klasse thomas und wir danken dir auf diesem wege auf´s allerherzlichste... wir sehen uns wieder, davon kannst du ausgehen...





hinter der 3. gelben yellow-fin wurde am hafen die säge angesetzt, genauso wie am nacken, aus welchem wir uns die beiden nackenstränge der roten thune sicherten... das fleisch dieser bluefins ist einfach nur köstlich – egal ob roh als sushi mit legger sojasauce und wasabi oder kurz in der pfanne angebraten (die loins der nackenmuskeln) > es ist, als ob dir nen engel auf die zunge piselt – einfach köstlich...





die fänge wurden fortwährend protokolliert und an die fischerreizentrale im hafen von canso gemeldet... 





die penn international mit 1.6er monfile und als backing grüne, hohlgeflechtete dacron...





der hafen von canso...





brummbrumm...





auf nach canso, die abendsonne im rücken...





...my home is my castle… mitten im wald, stehen die unterkünfte und sorgen für ruhe und entspannung…





bluefin und tata...

enni, otto, mikel, kebu und der olle jirko werden euch alle in bleibender erinnerung behalten...

kevin...
hauwie...
thomas...
dave...
und...

thomas...

und all die anderen, die diesen trip für uns zu einen unvergesslichen haben werden lassen...

wir sehen uns wieder... nehmt´s als versprechen oder als drohung auf... ihr könnt´s euch aussuchen - hehe...

PS: und nun noch nen 3teiler auf youtube... bewegte bilder haben ja auch´n büschn charme...

clip 1
clip 2
clip 3


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Verdammt....was ne geile Nummer !!! |uhoh:

Der Trip war bei mir auf der Prioliste bereits unter den Top 3...ist jetzt eben aber auf Top 1 gerutscht. 

Danke für den tollen Bericht, super Fotos...beim Norwegentreffen will ich dann die Details von Euch allen hören !!!  :m


Verdammt bin ich heiss auf so nen Trip ! |krank:|smash:


----------



## Noob-Flyer

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Gratulation zu diesem phänomenalen Trip :k:k:k


----------



## jvonzun

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Petri und danke für die tollen Fotos!!!
Wo habt ihr das gebucht?

Gruss Jon


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Rauhe See und Riesenfische . . . nix für Warmduscher 

Ob man sich danach wieder an das Dorschdrillen gewöhnen kann . . .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu DEN Fängen und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Schieb gern noch ein paar Fotos hinterher!!


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

was fürn geiler Bericht !!!
da kann man nur zu gratulieren das ihr euch euren Traum so herrlich erfüllen konntet #6#6#6


----------



## Heilbutt

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> ...
> Ob man sich danach wieder an das Dorschdrillen gewöhnen kann . . .
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> DAS habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht!!:q
> 
> Einfach Wahnsinn!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


----------



## Hippi

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Einfach mega Wahnsinn:vik::vik::vik:

Danke für die geilen Bilder...#6#6#6


----------



## Kebu

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

hallo jon.



guckst du bei tunaxxl.com




kebu


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Toller Bericht!
Klasse Bilder!
Und geile Fische!
Da müsste ich aber wohl erstmal 7 Jahre in die Muckibude!

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## norge_klaus

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Coole Sache !! 
Die Homepage von XXLTUNA ist auch bei meinen Urlaubsträumen ganz nach oben gerutscht.

Der Preis ist zwar nicht ohne, aber in einer Gruppe von 4 - 5 Personen machbar.

Tight-Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## schadstoff

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Was muss man denn da so bei 5 Mann P.p einkalkulieren ?

Und auch von mir Gratulation Wahnsinnsfische und Bericht.


Lg Johannes


----------



## Noob-Flyer

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Fangchancen pro Ausfahrt?

Ansonsten hier noch ein tolles Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoUqeZmcS_I


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

@schadstoff - mit verpflegung so um die euro 2.500 - 3.000 (flug, mietwagen, haus, 6 ausfahrten)... am besten du fragst direkt bei thomas (tunaxxl) an...

@noob-flyer - wie beim normalen fischen auch, entweder die tunas sind da, oder halt nicht (die tunas sind permanent in bewegung und folgen den futterschwärmen)... wir hatten das glück, jeden tag fischen zu können und auch jeden tag kontakt gehabt zu haben... zu unserer zeit waren auch holländische gäste vor ort, welche 4 ausfahrten lang nicht einen kontakt hatten... aber ich denke, bei 6 ausfahrten und passenden witterungsverhältnissen sollte es mit dem fang des lebens schon klappen #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Hi Jirko, 

danke für die Info#6
Nach den Videos glaube ich aber, dass die Nummer eh ein bisschen zu hart für mich ist. Die Schnur mit der Rolle zurückgewinnen scheint ja unmöglich zu sein. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das körperlich packen würde, bin nämlich eher ein schmalerer Typ.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Gratuliere den Fünfen. Dagegen sind unsere "Forellen Blau" ja ein Pfurz. Genialer Bericht blendend bebildert. Dazu die Filme: Rauhe See für rauhe Kerls! Der Fang war hoch verdient... nix für Sissies.
#6


----------



## Allerangler

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Geile Bilder und Geiler Bericht #6

#r#r#r#r#r#r

und weiter so 

Vielen Dank :m


----------



## climber

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Hallo,

nachdem wir schon in Magdeburg geschnattert haben und ich in eurem Heft mir den Bericht angesehen habe, möchte ich euch allen Fünf auf diesem Weg nochmal gratulieren. #6

Gruß climber (Simon)


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Ich möchte euch auch gratulieren für den Fang dieser Fische, da habt ihr richtig Glück gehabt. :m

Da habt ihr richtig Schwein gehabt, würde ich mal so sagen, das der Skipper euch immer gut an den Fisch gebracht hat.#6


G. Frank


----------



## Marco74

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Holy Shit!
Was ne geile Tour...
Wie fertig wart ihr nach den Drills überhaupt? Hat das Bier gezittert ;-)
Muss ich auch mal machen
Danke für den Bericht
Marco


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

naja marco, nen käffchen danach an die kauplatten ansetzen war schon ne kleine herausforderung


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

huhu #h

ich wollte ja noch some big ones uploaden... guggt ihr:

> ottos 435kg-er am kran #6





> the fantastic five  mit ottos glück





> und diesen fast grander - 975 pfund! - möchten wir euch auch nicht vorenthalten... stand-up-fight anner bootsreeling... nicht 1... nicht 2... nicht 3,4,5.... neeeeeiiiin... 6h, in worten "sechs stunden" hardfight im stehen... respekt roman #6... als er am heck des tunabootes im wasser hing waren wir alle der meinung, dass es nen grander (+ 1.000pfünder) ist... egal, ein prachtexemplar von einem bluefin





steht man(n) in luftlinie 2m davor, fällt man(n) vom glauben ab... holymoly #h


----------



## CMW

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Sau Geiler Bericht und Gigantische fische|bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Wie viele Fischstäbchen kann man aus dem "fast Grander"
machen? |kopfkrat





Petri,eine Granate.#6#6#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## BILLFISH

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Super geile Fische ,Glückwunsch.
habe zufällig  genau s eine Rolle und Rute abzugeben falls jemand sowas sucht.
130lbs Penn International Rute (weiss schwarz neu)und dazu neue 80er Rollle.Ist laut Katalog Penn füreinander vorgesehen.(also 80 und 130er Rollen.)


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Allmächd is des a Schlagmutter!


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Hallo
meinen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen....#r#r#r

aber ...:q:q so weit ich weiss ist das Meer in Nova scotia nur 20 - 30 Meter tief . Fangt die Thune mal in 200 - 500 Meter tiefen Wasser ...... da ist Spass angesagt.#6
Andreas


----------



## CMW

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Der Weltrekord Fisch von 1.496lb wurde damals 1979 von Ken Fraser aufgestellt auch in nova scotia  |bigeyes


----------



## moborie

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Tolle Fische aber was ist danach noch als Steigerung drin???Vieleicht´n Walhai??:vik:
Hoffe nur,Ihr weret danach in Norge nicht unzufrieden!#q
Petri Heil|laola:


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Hut ab,
geiler Bericht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogtoothtuna

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Hallo Jungz,

Wahnsinns Bericht und wahnsinns Fische.
Ist schon ein ganz anderer Schnack wie Heilbutt und co!
An den Bildern kann man sich nicht sattsehen...Geil.

Gruß Dog...


----------



## stubenhocker

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Da kann man nichts weiter zu sagen ausser:  CHAPEAU!!! #6


----------



## Fitze-DD

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Megageiler Bericht! Sehr cool  Da bekommt man glatt Bock drauf :vik:


----------



## k-bay

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

schöner bericht und extrem geile fische!

mal ne frage: 
was passiert mit der plastikflasche nach dem biss?


----------



## saily

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*



k-bay schrieb:


> schöner bericht und extrem geile fische!
> 
> mal ne frage:
> was passiert mit der plastikflasche nach dem biss?



Da sind spezielle Taucher an Bord. Die stürzen sich gleich nach dem Biss in die Fluten und sammeln die Flaschen auf. :m

saily


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Na also - geht doch. Endlich mal ein paar richtige Fische 

Die Bilder vom Drill sehen ja ziemlich verkrampft aus |supergri|supergri

Da habt ihr ja echt Glueck gehabt - Congratulations!!
Sicher nicht jeder Trip der mit so viel Fisch endet. Denke mal, das ist vergleichbar mit dem Fischen hier und man verbringt auch viele Tage nur mit rumtrollen und sieht keinen Fisch. Bei dem Wetter dann auch kein Kindergeburtstag...

Schade, dass Bluefin Tuna's mittlerweile so ueberfischt sind - Japan laesst gruessen - aber gut zu sehen, dass es da oben immer noch ein paar grosse gibt...
Ich nehme an Eure Tuna's sind auch direkt nach Japan gegangen?

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## k-bay

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*



saily schrieb:


> Da sind spezielle Taucher an Bord. Die stürzen sich gleich nach dem Biss in die Fluten und sammeln die Flaschen auf. :m
> 
> saily




merkste selbst, ne?


----------



## k-bay

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

falls du es nicht selbst merkst:
hier wirste schlauer.


----------



## saily

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

Sorry - konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen. #c

Der letzte macht das Licht aus.

|gutenach und frohe Weihnachten

saily|schlaf:


----------



## Jirko

*AW: 5 norwegenangler auf abwegen - bilderbericht bluefin vor canso, nova scotia*

@k-bay > die plasteflasche ist mit nem gummiband an der monofilen fixiert und geht nicht verloren! #h


----------

